# Breeding question



## GSDfan2018 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello everyone. I'm a hobby breeder and have had 2 successful breedings with my dogs (GSD's; 1 sire & 1 dam). 

My dam finished her heat cycle last week, but I did not see a successful tie this time around. My sire was trying to mate since last Saturday (10/6), and even though the dam would stand for him, she would pull away before he could connect. 

I tried to hold her, but she would just sit down before contact. I then tried to put a small hay bale under her to prevent the sitting, but that interfered with the sire.

Last Friday they went back to being just friends.

Has anyone had this kind of experience? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just wanted to make sure you saw these two links first..

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...r/149386-should-i-breed-my-dog-flowchart.html

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Those will just get you prepared for questions people may ask.

I think it's fairly common for a bitch to not always mate successfully with just one male available. You may want to meet with your vet to make sure both dogs are ok and to rule out any medical problems.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe she wants to be a working dog instead of a mother 
Will this be the second repeat litter?


----------

